# Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool??



## AnthonyGTI (Apr 16, 2004)

The radio in my 1994 VW Golf is in "SAFE" mode. The code is not in the manual or under the trunk carpet as it sometimes is. The VW dealership in Greenwich wants $85







to look up the code. 
DOES ANYONE KNOW: 
*Can the radio code be obtained by connecting an OBD tool to the vehicle? *
One dealership told me they needed me to bring in the vehicle because they need to hook up to the computer. 
Also, if anyone knows where the obtain the code, my radio's s/n is:
*VWZ5Z6P0084756*


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (AnthonyGTI)*

That's extortion. Go on the internet and call around to dealerships, when they want cash, hang up. 
Dean McCrappy around me will do it. 251-471-3326
Oh, PS, no the OBD toll will not tell you anything about it.
Tell them your joe anybody from Mike's automotive and you need a code.










_Modified by Cabrio1.8T at 2:57 PM 9-5-2005_


----------



## perishatmyhands (May 5, 2005)

i had to get the dealer to look up my radio code when i first got my jetta. they charged me for 15 mins of labor, which i billed to the dealer i bought the car from. it wasnt $85 thats for damn sure.

dean mccrappy? thats a really funny name


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (perishatmyhands)*

You can also try 1-2-3-4 or 1-1-1-1. Some of the radios used these as types of "universal" codes. Not all of them, but it's worth a try.


----------



## AnthonyGTI (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (Cabrio1.8T)*

Thats a good idea, making belive im a mechanic. 
But i did call every VW dealer in the tri-state. Nobody will do it for less than $45. And they requre proof of ownership and for the vehicle to be there and for the radio to be plugged in. Its retarded that i have to pay for them to remove a radio that I already removed.


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (AnthonyGTI)*

Actually it's not as retarded as you think. It's called an "Antitheft" device for a reason. If you could just bring them the VIN and radio then thieves could steal radios, note the VIN and get the codes from any dealer. 
That is why the dealer wants to pull it themselves and why they require proof of ownership.
Truth to tell, if I lost the code, Unless I had a factory CD changer or some other reason I needed the factory unit, i'd just get an aftermarket CD unit for roughly 99 bucks ....(Pioneer CD players at walmart work great)
Just my 0.02
Good luck!


----------



## AnthonyGTI (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (mgyver74)*

I dont want an aftermarket cuz I mainly use an IPod and the factory radio has that very useful auxillary port right in front. all I need to hook up the Ipod is a $3 cable from radio shack. 
It *IS *retarded that you need to bring the car to the dealer if you can just bring proof of ownership (paperwork that you own the car and your insurance and registration) and proof of identification.


----------



## ajax1977 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (AnthonyGTI)*

try 1320.....


----------



## AnthonyGTI (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (ajax1977)*

it worked, thanx. Now i gotta figure out why only one speaker is working.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (AnthonyGTI)*

What specifically worked?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (AnthonyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnthonyGTI* »_I dont want an aftermarket cuz I mainly use an IPod and the factory radio has that very useful auxillary port right in front. all I need to hook up the Ipod is a $3 cable from radio shack. 


What radio is this?


----------



## AnthonyGTI (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (Enfig Motorsport)*

Using the code ajax1977 worked. 
But some of my speakers are silent , been tring to figure out if my splices are faulty or the speakers are blown out and I just never knew cuz I used to have two loud 12" JL speakers in the trunk.


----------



## ajax1977 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (AnthonyGTI)*

If you speakers are in the doors, check door jam harness for cracked or broken wires, very common on aging vw's.


----------



## AnthonyGTI (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Can the Radio Code be obtained using an OBD tool?? (ajax1977)*

yea u may be on to something... actually the speakers are:
1) right front door subwoofer
2) left rear door subwoofer & tweeter.


----------



## kyleashton (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey @ajax1977 any chance you know the code to a 98 vw cabrio radio s/n is VWZ4Z7R4031737


----------

